# Should I be concerned? Help!



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am 35 years old and my DH is 38. We have been trying to conceive now for 18 months. 6 months ago, something strange happened; I started to bleed on day 19 of my normal 28 day cycle. This continued (brown discharge) and so on day 25 I visited my gp who took a urine sample and said I was pregnant. They told me not to worry about the brown bleed. Then on day 27 this turned red so i visited my gp again who then said it was likely I was about to miscarry, they monitored my hcg levels that next week and the highest it ever got to was 52. We have tried for a further 6 months but nothing. I've had all the tests done, day 3 (FSH 5, LH 4, Estradiol 154, Prolactin 316 & test 2.5) & 21 (progesterone 35) and they've told me that this is OK. Husband has 6% morphology, 25% total forward motility of which 10% are quick and 15% are sluggish and a sperm count of 58 million per unit with 4 units. Nurse at fertility clinic says this is OK too. My concern is that I find myself bursting into tears with every month that passes. Should we be concerned or do I just need to chill. We are trying to conceive our first child. I am so scared it will never happen. The months pass so quickly. Has anyone got any suggestions? Has something been overlooked? Are the sperm redults really ok? And my progestreone level?

PS We have thought of paying private and getting a second opinion but if all our results are OK and bearing in mind what happened 6 months ago, will they want to do anything? HELP!


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Am xx

Sorry Hunni xx its me again (MFS Forum) glad youve found the site    there is sooooooo much info on here chic xx and a moderator will be along soon to give you some great links xx

Theres another thread somewhere for ladies who are trying to concieve naturally   

Hope you get the answers hun xx

Any way I will stop stalking you now        

Take care hun sending you     

Hayleigh xxxxxxxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

hi honey, 

Don't be silly! I'm free to talk whenever. You're not stalking me! My hubby works shifts so I'm better keeping busy with this stuff rather than go loopy home alone, it's always at the back of mind. I can never shake of the thought "maybe I'll get a BFP this month", it gets me down. This site is even more confusing than the last. How do i ask the nurse a question? Being really thick tonight, complicated site! Are you OK? How are you feeling today? 

AM xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hiya Am xx

Well just had a quick look and its says read only GOD im still not very good at this myself      thers only a couple of threads I use sooo.........you will get the hang of it and like I said when the mod comes along she will give you some useful links.

Im Ok today I get very up and down at the moment just trying to keep my chin up   like you its a rollercoaster whether your TTC natural or with tx you still have the same feelings!!! I just hope it works for you naturally so you dont have to have fertilty tx    this months for you xx

Take care hunni xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Bless you, Hayley. You're words are so kind. I'm feeling quite emotional.   I didn't realise there were so many of us who felt like this. What's your status with things honey at the moment? What does tx mean? Your partner supportive? Mine is so up beat & positive, doesn't show too much emotion or 'appear' to worry too much. Is that a male thing. He doesn't like to talk about it too much really. xxxx Big hugs. Fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Got to dign of for a bit. Got an upset friend on her way round. Speak soon. Don't forget I'm here if you need to talk. It helps me too. A problem shared is a problem halved and all that. Hugs. AM xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  AMC1   
I am sorry this site seems confusing, and easy way to use it is by the Index tab, and scroll down and clicking on whatever takes your eye  I will give you some links to help too 
Your results look fine to me, maybe do a site search for progestreone levels, what I would suggest you do is both take extra vitamins and make some lifestyle changes to maximise your chances, has your fertility nurse/consultant offered you any more tests/investigations ? Being on FF is never lonely hun, and we do understand how frustrating it is each month especially when weve had a short lived BFP 

Thanks Hayleigh for passing on FFs link 

I would like to encourage you to post to build friendships and support from members 
who really do have an understanding of your situation, you will find some appropriate starting points from my Links 
You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each,

Peer Suport ~ instead of Ask a Nurse 
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B - Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Am xx GLAD ITS FRIDAY xx  

I no it is quite emotional to think so many of us are having problems   but we are all here to support each other xx there are still certain threads I cant read!! to upsetting!! I try but Im an emotional wreck at times 

Oh sorry Tx is treatment there is a glossary were you can find all the abbreviations i do it without realising   

Well at the moment Im waiting to go for my 3rd ICSI cycle not quite sure when it will be at the moment but the sooner the better I am soooooo imatient   just wanna get going xxxx   

My DP (Dear Partner) is very very supportive OMG he has been my rock at times he is also very up beat which is a good thing keeps our spirits up    
sounds very much luck your other half BLESS!!!!!

how is your friend hope she is ok!! 

Hows your day been hunxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi hayley,

Quick question, who is dizzi squirrel? Is that a nurse that's talking to me?


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi again Hayley,

Thanks for the message. Not long got home. Thank god it's friday. Not feeling to bad today thanks, a bit tired though. My friend didn't leave til gone 12 and so i struggled a bit this morning. She's not good I'm afraid, relationship trouble so i was just a shoulder to cry on really and someone listen to her. Poor thing.

Not even had time to think about the baby stuff today, been too busy. I'm a teacher, you see. It's good in a way as my mind is kept constantly occupied by teenagers, as you can probably imagine! Now, it's like BANG, back to reality. Bought some pre-seed so going to have a go with that this months, seem to completely lack the cervical mucus these days!

How are you feeling? You OK? You been busy tofay? Sorry about the first 2 ICSI tx. So your third starts in September? I bet it can't come quick enough for you hun. my heart goes out to you, it really does. Good to hear your dp is o supportive and up beat, like mine. Any nice plans for the evening?

I read on this web site that some doctors like to see a day 21 progesterone level of 40+ and others 30+. That was interesting as mine was 35. I'm going to call my gp and get a slip to get mine done again on day 21 of this cycle. I've only ever had one test done in the 18 months we've been trying. May be helpful to have the level for this month before we go to our private appt on August. Looks well, when you have to push this stuff yourself eh?! Starting to feel like the driving force of all of this! Should retrain and become a specialist. LOL!

Big hugs, AM XXXXXX


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hiya Am xx

No Dizzys not a nurse shes a moderator she puts newbies in the right direction saying that though she is very knowledgeable !!! Iif you click on her profile it will tell you all about her xx Sorry still not much cop at this myself but do try out some of the links she has given you   take care!! xx

I have just noticed youve posted whilst I was posting Ill will catch up with you in abit hunni xx Speak soon xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi dizzi squirrel,

Thank you for the advice. Really helpful, I will look at the threads you gave me. My health care provider who is the nurse at the local NHS fertility clinic has not suggested anything at all, for the time being at least. Last month we did, however, receive a letter from them, giving us another appt in late August to discuss the possibility of me having a lap n dye, in the future, if I don't conceive. The letter also said that we should try to be optimistic, the fact that there's no obvious problem means that there's every chance that we will conceive again given the fact that 95% of couples will conceive up to the 36 month point! I am 35 now! Arghhh! Is my progesterone level of 35 OK? Should I get it done again through my gp? read somewhere that 40+ is the ideal. Help. AM xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi AMC & welcome to FF

As Hayleigh has said, Dizzi's one of the moderators on this website (as am I  )....unfortunately Ask A Nurse board is read only....we nolonger have this facility available.

Your progesterone level of 35 nmol/l is absolutely fine and nothing to worry about.  Some clinics may look for over 40 nmol/l at 7dpo but majority see anything over 30 nmol/l as indication of ovulation.  Your hormone levels will fluctuate each month so as long as your levels show ovulation then honestly, don't fret 

I can understand your anxiety but it can take some couples up to 2 years to conceive...and the fact you've conceived, although sadly miscarried  , and that all your results have come back fine is good sign.  Frustratingly there is only a 20% chance of conceiving each month...an egg can only survive for about 12-24 hours once you've ovulated whereas sperm can live for around 3-5 days so the "fertile" window each month doesn't last long 

Hopefully you won't be needing any further investigations but if you do, August isn't too far away for your next appointment to consider next steps.

A few good books that you may find helpful are:

Fertility & Conception by Zita West

Natural Solutions to Infertility: How to Increase Your Chances of Conceiving and Preventing Miscarriage by Marilyn Glenville

Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler



Good luck
Natasha


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi AMC1,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, You have found an amazing site full of support, information and friendship.

Good luck on your journey

Nikki xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Am xx

Ohhhhh YAY!!!! Its the weekend woop woop!!! sooooooo glad. No I havent got any plans this wkend hun xx just gonna be chilling went to a wedding last saturday so looking forward to well.........nothing    your a teacher Good for you girl thats a sounds like a great job hard work Id imagine but very rewarding.

So glad your getting some advice    the thing is this site caters for all people trying to conceive natural with tx even post pregnancies   something for everyone!! xx just get stuck in hun xx get looking around!!! I have a really good feeling your gonna get your BFP hun xx honest I really do!!   SO COME ON BFP HURRY UP     and then I will be right behind you with mine in sept   

Take care and speak soon xxx get mooching hunni xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Natasha  
Hayleigh I'm not sure about the knowledge part   but thank you.

Hi Amc, 
often the "specialists" dont tell you much espeially in the begining - this is to save you from unessacary worry, however most have never been in the position weve found ourselves in and to us knowledge is everything!
the books Natasha has mentioned are worth reading and Just doing as much research, diet and lifestyle stuff as you can all helps the medics get that + result for keeps!

Just yell with any Questions, and we will try and piont you in the right direction

~Dizzi~


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Hayleigh, Natasha & Niki,

Thanks agai for you kind words and encouragement. I will keep fingers crossed this month. How are you today Hayleigh?   AM xxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Dizzi, please may I ask your advice? Would you think that a lap n dye is needed if we know that I conceived back in december, albeit extremely short lived? I told the nurse that my periods are painful but pain i subjective eh? What I think is painful, someone else may thnk is nothing. Don't have any other symptoms. Nurse is suggesting we could look just in case there's some mild endo. Is this a sensible idea, given what I've told you? Sorry to be a pain and ask sooooo many q's. Thanks AM x

PS If you think L & D should be done, sooner rather than later? x I'm 35.


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi girls, is there anyone out there today?   It's way too quiet. AM x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi Am
Personally, I would say yes to the l&d if its whats being recomended 

Its quiet, on your thread but busy round the rest of FF - check out the last ten posts being made and the amount of pink hearts on the index tab, when these are all gray weve gone quiet 

Hope your having a nice weekend 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for that. It helps. I'm day 14, so hope it will happen this months. I'm keeping everything crossed. Just hate the wait. xxx yes having a relaxing weekend. Hope you are too. AM xx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hiya Am hun xx

Im good thankyou x    I hope your ok love!!   enjoying your weekend Oh I am    back to work tomoz  

How are you getting on with navigating your way around? it took me a while!!!! found any interesting threads? I hope so xx Good luck for this month hun x FINGERS CROSSED xxxxxxx BFP! BFP! BFP! some positive thoughts for you hun they go along way hee hee!!!

Take care love and will speak soon   

Love Hayleigh xxxxxxxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Hayleigh,

Thanks for the text. Hope you're having a fun weekend. It' sooooo depressing, me too, back to work tomorrow.   I think I'm getting the hang of this site, yes seen some interesting threads. It's so informative. I already feel so much better knowing there's always someone to chat to when I'm feeling low; spares dh from it all! I hope it happens, please, please, please, please! Wish I had a crystal ball! Would really love a glass of vino but trying to be good. Do you think I should go totally T-total? Really enjoy the odd glass of red at the end of a stressful day!

How's you hun? You ok? What happens between now and September? You got any plans before treatment? 

Oh, someone at the dorr, I'd better go.

Hope tomorrow goes OK! Keep smiling. Tak soon my dear. AM xxx


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hiya chic xx

I know works rubbish but maybe we will both be ladies of leisure soon     

RE: Alcohol  would say defo avoid it   I will have a glass or two for you instead   well between now and september hopefully sooner   I will be on a serious health kick    well gonna try  Havent got any plans for any holidays as I will have to take holiday leave for my tx   never mind a BFP is far more exciting   

Anyway Im signing off for the evening to watch BB   

Take care hunni xx Speak soon xx

Love Hayleigh xxxxxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Hayleigh. Just finished planning my lessons. Glad that's done. Will avoid the alcohol. Better to be safe with the 2ww. See what happens and if I get that BFP! 

We are going camping. Trying not to spend too much just in case we do need treatment. Anyway, I'm off now hun, speak soon,

Love AM x


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Hayleigh,

Hopw are you hun? x am


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Am Hun xx Im good thanx what about you? Just been having a scan around and I noticed you on another thread    sooooo glad to see you getting some really good advice    I knew you'd get it   I hope its put you at ease a little  

Reading your posts 'god' you no your stuff    couldnt keep up  

Take care hun xx and will speak soon xx

Sending you lots of BABY DUST         

Love Hayleigh xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hiya,

Yes, it's great, feel so much more informed. Going to try to get the lap n dye done asap. If I don't fight my corner then who will, probably get put to the bottom of the pile!

This sight is simply brill Hayleigh. Are the moderators nurses or what? They really know their stuff too, amazing! I feel ready to take on my PCT for fobbin me off! x

Hope you are OK.   I'm   for you too.

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> This sight is simply brill Hayleigh. Are the moderators nurses or what?
> They really know their stuff too, amazing! I feel ready to take on my PCT for fobbin me off! x


thank you, we are not nurses hun, our professions are all different, 
but we are just volunteers witha passion for FF and a Journey of infertility to share. and have learned a lot from FF and each other 

fight hun


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

OK, thanks for that. x Sorry to ask so many questions!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Keep asking  we dont mind - one day it could be you answering them for someone else


----------

